# 5d3 2.35:1 crop



## AAPhotog (May 17, 2012)

Im looking to create a few videos with the 5d3. My question is, when Im in Adobe Premiere I would like it to have the crop with the black bars on top and bottom(2.35:1 crop) To get this crop, I must export with width=1440 and height=1080. When this is done, part of the video gets chopped off. My question is, is there any way in the 5d3 while recording video to set this standard so I can get the correct shot? I notice that while recording video on the 5d3 there is black bars on the top and bottom. is there a way to show what these black bars would like like with the 2.35:1 crop IN camera instead of just guessing how wide to record?


----------



## Axilrod (May 18, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> Im looking to create a few videos with the 5d3. My question is, when Im in Adobe Premiere I would like it to have the crop with the black bars on top and bottom(2.35:1 crop) To get this crop, I must export with width=1440 and height=1080. When this is done, part of the video gets chopped off. My question is, is there any way in the 5d3 while recording video to set this standard so I can get the correct shot? I notice that while recording video on the 5d3 there is black bars on the top and bottom. is there a way to show what these black bars would like like with the 2.35:1 crop IN camera instead of just guessing how wide to record?



I think there are some external monitors that will put marks on the screen to show you what will be cut out after you letterbox it. I don't know why you have to export 1440x1080, wouldn't that squish the image?


----------



## bp (May 18, 2012)

Thin strips of tape could do the trick


----------



## bluegreenturtle (May 19, 2012)

You can adjust the image in premiere, you don't need to export differently. There are indeed external monitors with frameline generators (I have one on my steadicam) but they cost more than your camera.


----------



## Axilrod (May 20, 2012)

bluegreenturtle said:


> You can adjust the image in premiere, you don't need to export differently. There are indeed external monitors with frameline generators (I have one on my steadicam) but they cost more than your camera.



Zacuto EVF has all kinds of options for frame lines (including 2:35:1) and it's $740. It doesn't seem like something that should be an expensive option, I'm pretty sure I could set up the markers on my Marshall monitors to do the same (would just require a little trial and error to figure out the values).


----------

